# Ubering with my car radio instead of phone :)



## 310uberdriver

Just installed last night and so far it's freaking awesome! Replaced my 1k pioneer unit.


----------



## mattadams

Details?


----------



## FAC

How cool is that?


----------



## 310uberdriver

JOYING 10.1" Android 5.1 Lollipop Quad Core HD 1024*600 Touch Screen Car Stereo with Bluetooth Double 2 Din GPS Navigation Head Unit Indash Radio Audio Car Receiver Support 1080p/OBD2/WiFi/Mirror Link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CJG6HTK/?tag=ubne0c-20

That's the one I bought. They make smaller screen sizes as well but the 10.1 is just beautiful!

Since it's an android radio that means you can customize it anyway you can possibly imagine. I currently have unlimited Pandora, Uber partner, hangouts, and a few other apps.

There is a guy on XDA developers that actually made a custom ROM for the radio as well with improvements that I'm going to flash soon as the kids go to bed tonight.


----------



## wk1102

310uberdriver said:


> I'm going to flash soon as the kids go to bed tonight.


PG-13 only please. FAC, this means you can flash. ;-)


----------



## FAC

wk1102 said:


> PG-13 only please. FAC, this means you can flash. ;-)


You're insistent on giving me a reputation on this site What kind of reputation I'm not sure. But one all the same


----------



## FAC

310uberdriver said:


> JOYING 10.1" Android 5.1 Lollipop Quad Core HD 1024*600 Touch Screen Car Stereo with Bluetooth Double 2 Din GPS Navigation Head Unit Indash Radio Audio Car Receiver Support 1080p/OBD2/WiFi/Mirror Link https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01CJG6HTK/?tag=ubne0c-20
> 
> That's the one I bought. They make smaller screen sizes as well but the 10.1 is just beautiful!
> 
> Since it's an android radio that means you can customize it anyway you can possibly imagine. I currently have unlimited Pandora, Uber partner, hangouts, and a few other apps.
> 
> There is a guy on XDA developers that actually made a custom ROM for the radio as well with improvements that I'm going to flash soon as the kids go to bed tonight.


Wow! Sounds like an impressive setup. I'm a bit envious. Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## avguste

nice


----------



## 310uberdriver

Current setup


----------



## mjhawk

Pretty sweet! Do you have to connect to your phones wifi?


----------



## 310uberdriver

mjhawk said:


> Pretty sweet! Do you have to connect to your phones wifi?


Yes but there are 2 USB ports. You can use one with a USB internet dongle or USB camera, or USB drive with movies or music.


----------



## mjhawk

310uberdriver said:


> Yes but there are 2 USB ports. You can use one with a USB internet dongle or USB camera, or USB drive with movies or music.


Oh ok that's pretty smart. Thanks.


----------



## lyft_audi

I was looking at these the other day.

Do you like it? any cons?


----------



## 310uberdriver

so far so good. Just installed the control module to retain steering wheel control functions. Only downside is that there is only 1gig of memory to install apps on the head unit itself. Should be solved with either a usb stick or sd card.


----------



## uberron73

310uberdriver said:


> Yes but there are 2 USB ports. You can use one with a USB internet dongle or USB camera, or USB drive with movies or music.


I'd really like to get one of these radios. I've thought of this b4 but can u explain how ur getting the internet though the radio plz? I don't understand usb dongle an stuff or do u share phone 4g ?


----------



## 310uberdriver

Right now I just use an extra phone I have to tether for radio WiFi.


----------



## uberron73

310uberdriver said:


> Right now I just use an extra phone I have to tether for radio WiFi.


Ok so your sharing ur 4g from ur phone hotspot? And did u have to download the partner app to the radio? And have you had any glitches with using the radio as ur partner app?


----------



## Jessie Newburn

Impressive! Ah, to be so technically adept ....


----------



## Guest

So I read the specifications on the radio my question is are you mirroring your cell phone to your – unit are you able to pull the Mac up on your – unit and use the touch screen to navigate to your affairs and to their destinations without having to use your phone at all


----------



## Guest

Sorry about the typos I guess I learned to spell check


----------



## Guest

They make devices so that you can mirror your cell phone to your head unit but you still have to use the touchscreen on your phone that's what I'm asking this new stereo from Pioneer want your cell phone is mirrored to the head unit do you have to still use the cell phone


----------



## Guest

That's the one I bought. They make smaller screen sizes as well but the 10.1 is just beautiful!

Since it's an android radio that means you can customize it anyway you can possibly imagine. I currently have unlimited Pandora, Uber partner, hangouts, and a few other apps.

There is a guy on XDA developers that actually made a custom ROM for the radio as well with improvements that I'm going to flash soon.
Can you tell us more about the flash upgrade.


----------



## Raymond79

How do you get data on it did you set your phone up as a hot spot or does the radio runs the app off your phone so the data come off the phone like if it was mirror


----------



## 310uberdriver

I have a sprint phone with unlimited data that I've hacked to let me have unlimited hot spot.


----------



## JimmyPicks

So it has been a few months since you started using this setup. 
Do you still like it? Would you still recommend it?
Can you see rating/surge when accepting a ride?
How do phone calls/texts to passenger work?
Do you have a particular build of OS you are running that works well?
Are you able to run Pink Mustache as well?


----------



## Liam Antony

Buy touch screen car stereo and solve all problems. Touch screen car stereo is a big opportunity for car owners .


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler

I've always wondered why OEMs didn't do this.

Universal Android consoles in place of the proprietary navigation/entertainment consoles used in modern cars would be much easier to update and far more flexible.. in addition to reducing engineering costs.

An Android console with a layout like this and 4G LTE Internet like many new cars already have would be perfect for TNC apps..


----------



## mrbrown2195

I'm very curious to know how well this works for you - most of the reviews I've read of these Chinese Android headunits is that they are absolute garbage.


----------



## steveK2016

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> I've always wondered why OEMs didn't do this.
> 
> Universal Android consoles in place of the proprietary navigation/entertainment consoles used in modern cars would be much easier to update and far more flexible.. in addition to reducing engineering costs.
> 
> An Android console with a layout like this and 4G LTE Internet like many new cars already have would be perfect for TNC apps..
> View attachment 100453


Hyundai is (or was) putting in Google Drive type head units that were basically built in android device. Not quiet tablet looking like the op has but integrated system that ran android and had access to play store. Last reports i hear was uber app worked but was glitchy.


----------



## mrbrown2195

Any update? Are you up and running? Have you done any rides with the system yet??


----------



## Manlybeardman88

310uberdriver said:


> Just installed last night and so far it's freaking awesome! Replaced my 1k pioneer unit.


Could you please tell me what version of uber driver you are using??? Just out an eincar in my ride same operating system as yours but having trouble getting the app to work, been downloading apk of the old app but can't find a good one


----------



## Helixthree

Looking to replace my factory scion xb deck with a android powered dash setup. How is the latest uber partner app working on this device? Still recommend the 10.1 inch? too big? useful or annoying?


----------



## AussieDave

Just purchased a Joying Head Unit for the exact same purpose. Downloaded the Uber Driver app to the unit and ran it whilst tethered to my 4g mobile. It let me log in, but nothing else. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## beezlewaxin

How do you handle phone calls to pax? Google Hangouts dialer would work via VOIP and I'm sure there are other ways, including just using your phone. How you are doing it?


----------



## AussieDave

Okay figured out why my set up wasn't working. My HU time was correct, but my timezone was wrong. Fixed all that and waddayaknow.... she works! 
No more will I suffer the battery drain that the Uber App puts on one's phone. Even when it is plugged in it still depletes. 

Now to work out if Tablet Talk will overcome the phone issues....


----------



## Snowblind

What Model # was the Pioneer Stereo? I might take it off your hands if you want to sell it.


----------



## BelongToYou

If I bought the 10.1 inch, and register broadban for data it is can using uber without phone data? Is it working on it?


----------

